
(UK) CMA tackles undisclosed advertising online - DanBC
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/cma-tackles-undisclosed-advertising-online
======
DanBC
HN has talked about ad-blocking, and about how that might increase the use of
paid-for-content.

This article is a reminder that the paid for content needs to be clearly
marked as an ad in the UK.

This article is from the Competition and Markets Authority (a non-ministerial
department of UK government). But there has been enforcement action from other
regulators too.

Here's what the Advertising Standards Authority (an industry group) say about
vlogging and sponsored content: [https://www.asa.org.uk/News-resources/Media-
Centre/2015/New-...](https://www.asa.org.uk/News-resources/Media-
Centre/2015/New-vlogging-advertising-guidance.aspx#.VwJKipwrK01)

[https://www.cap.org.uk/Advice-Training-on-the-
rules/Advice-O...](https://www.cap.org.uk/Advice-Training-on-the-rules/Advice-
Online-Database/Video-blogs-Scenarios.aspx#.VwJKjJwrK01)

Notice that the vlogging guidance says the marking-as-an-ad needs to happen
_before_ the user clicks anything - a message at the beginning of the video is
not sufficient.

